# Refusing to eat!!



## ankittanna87 (Nov 20, 2012)

Hi, ok so I got our 7 week old charlie Mr. Kaiser 5 days ago. He was OK when he arrived in the evening. Had his dinner (royal canin maxi junior) & everything was fine. Day before yesterday he got loosies cos he managed to get hold of some milk (my fault I didn't keep it secured). Gave him meds for that & he didn't poop the whole day yesterday. Today he poops early morning 0330!! He hasn't eaten anything yesterday apart from lunch where I mixed some yoghurt & rice with mashed kibble. For dinner I made scrambled eggs mixed with kibble & fried chicken liver, would even taste it. This morning put out kibble again & refusing to eat! I thought puppies eat 4-5 meals a day, this guy eats just about 1, maybe 2! He's also been just lazing around & hardly playing! I take him out for walks & he lies down after walking 5 steps.. I walk him off-lead on the terrace of my aptmt cos I can't take him down.. He got his 2nd vaccination just yesterday! any advice? :help:

I'm attaching a pic to make it worth your while!


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

> Gave him meds for that


What did you give him??

Also - you need to take this puppy to the vet tonight.

Signs of parvo (can kill puppies) are lethargy (laying around/won't play), and LOSS OF APPETITE. 

If you can take his temp, do so. If it's over 102, even a few points, TAKE HIM TO THE VET TONIGHT.


----------



## ankittanna87 (Nov 20, 2012)

he's had his vet check-up & seems fine.. the vet said he was OK.. this was 3 days ago.. I gave him Metrogyl suspension (used for human babies too) on the advise of my vet for the loose motions.. the breeder & the vet told me he's still getting used to the new environment.. how long does it take usually? I took him to the vet yesterday for his booster vaccination & she said he looked fine other than the scratching.. and he'll play for some time with his bone but that's about it..


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Loose stool can be very dangerous to young puppies. Can you get pedialite? We don't want him to get dehydrated. Is he drinking? If he is drinking then get him some pedialite if you can. Another thing you can try is goats milk with some honey in it. Cows milk will often cause a loose stool. But goats milk is closer to the type of milk the dam produces. 

A seven week old pup should not need milk at all, but if he is under the weather that might help. It is possible that your breeder did not totally wean your boy and he might like milk and be not so sure of the dry kibble. Though, any healthy, self respecting canine should not turn its nose up to eggs and chicken liver. 

Don't let this go on for more than 24 hours. At this pup's age, yes he needs to eat several times a day. And it is not healthy for him to totally not eat -- that is an indication that he is not feeling well.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Refusal to eat isn't good at his age.

Not that he can't go without food for a few days - but usually it indicates a stomachache that could be potentially serious.

What vaccines did the puppy have?


----------



## ankittanna87 (Nov 20, 2012)

thanks so much for your replies guys.. yes the breeder did not wean him off milk completely I guess.. he said he used to give him milk adulterated with water (50-50) AFTER his food.. he ate boiled egg this morning.. I tried to trick him into eating it with his kibble, but no, he spat the kibble out! so I had to hand feed the boiled egg.. 
Initially he had a 9-in-1 vaccination & the booster was 7-in-1.. according to the vet, 7-in-1 is more than enough & there's no need for 9-in-1 :|.. he drinks his water whenever he wants.. that's not an issue.. and today his stools weren't very runny.. watery but OK.. he probably didn't eat the liver was because I mixed very little (maybe 1/4th) with the scrambled eggs & kibble.. I read online that pups shouldn't be fed too much liver because they have runny stools due to high protein content.. I will try feeding him lunch (rice & chicken broth).. I think he doesn't like the kibble.. weirdo!
Is yoghurt & rice OK? Can I feed him that for lunch today? He had it yesterday with no problems.. I am also giving him liquid supplement for calcium+phosphorus+vit D3 & B12, supplement for amino acids+multivitamins & supplement with omega oils (all the above on the recommendation of the vet).. these are 2 ml x twice daily.. should I stop this? I really see no need for these extra supplements..


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Yogurt and rice are fine, yes. 

A good quality kibble is more than enough for nutrients, it depends on what brand of kibble you are feeding.

IMO, in a country where there's not a lot of good vet care or good kibbles, I'd pick the best kibbles rather than try to supplement with additives, especially calcium.



> according to the vet, 7-in-1 is more than enough & there's no need for 9-in-1 :|


7 in 1's use Leptospirosis vaccine which could account for why the puppy is ill.

Ask your vet (before his next vaccine) if Leptospirosis is a huge thread where you live.
If not, INSIST on a 5- way vaccine ONLY. That is considered a "core" vaccine for dogs.
Explanation at link Below-
Community Practice Vaccination Protocols from the College of Veterinary Medicine


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

If the pup is seven weeks old, that's a LOT of vaccinations. My guess is they did the first set at 5 weeks? Usually the protocol is 3-4 weeks between booster shots. He may indeed be sick from the vaccinations. I hope he feels better today. I would not do any more vaccinations until 4 weeks have passed, and then I would really check the threat of lepto in your area if they are giving that.


----------



## ankittanna87 (Nov 20, 2012)

I can't tell u how much I appreciate all the help people! I will definitely ask the vet rgdg the leptospirosis.. in the meanwhile, an update - yesterday he had decent bfast, fed him yoghurt & rice & crushed kibble (btw, I use Royal Canin) for lunch, had the leftover lunch as an evening snack around 6ish.. didn't eat dinner..
Today he had his bfast (boiled egg only), lunch was rice & chicken broth which some boiled chicken pieces, he practically swallowed the entire thing.. no evening snack.. I'll probably give the same for dinner! 
he still scratches.. he has ticks.. any home remedies for ticks? I'm taking him to a grooming centre tomorrow, is it a good idea? Maybe they can shampoo him properly & get rid of the ticks & dry skin?
yes, his 1st vaccination was done roughly when he was 5 weeks.. his next vaccination is due after 21 days (as per the vet).. the last vaccine was a booster shot of the 9-in-1 & the next will also be a booster shot.. he will get his rabies vaccine after 4 months or so.. 
he still doesn't play like I thought puppies play.. if he doesn't get better by this week, I'll take him to the vet.. I was of the opinion that these guys are super active! maybe he's too young & I'm expecting too much?
anyway, thanks a ton for all the support! will keep you updated


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

yes , I would look into a vaccination reaction . 9 in 1 .

Second vaccintation at 7 weeks .

would your milk be raw or pasteurized ? probably whole natural not homogenized ?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I know I soak my kibble in water to make it soft and mushy for my pups. So doing that and adding yummy stuff may also help.

They do have to eat, more importantly DRINK cause dehydration in a young puppy causes the biggest problems the quickest.


----------



## ankittanna87 (Nov 20, 2012)

Hi Maggie, I've tried everything with the kibble ROYAL CANIN.. soaked it in water, soaked it in chicken broth, crushed it & hid it in the rice & yoghurt, the bugger eats the rice & leaves the kibble.. so I guess he doesn't like RC.. I guess I'll start feeding him home food.. He's been eating home food for the past 2 days without any problems.. Not 4 meals but 3 meals he eats nicely, I gave him rice & chicken broth with finely chopped pieces of chicken, he liked the dinner.. this morning I gave him rice & lentils cooked together with carrots, had that too.. so I guess I'll just move on to home cooked food since he likes it.. Any suggestions? I hope that won't be a problem at this stage & for the future? Stools are still soft but maybe he'll get used to it soon?


----------

